# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  ملطوشات بس حلوات

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن لرحيم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.

من العنوان ملطوشات بس والله حبيتهم وقلت افرجيكم اياها.

بس احكولي شو رايكم فيهن


































































*

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

يسلمووو

----------


## Paradise

حلوات وبس بيجننوا
شكرررررا باريسيا

----------


## عُبادة

very very nice

merci

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلمووو


*يسلم قلبك*

----------


## باريسيا

> حلوات وبس بيجننوا
> شكرررررا باريسيا


*ربي يخليكي 
العفو*

----------


## باريسيا

> very very nice
> 
> merci


*Amnesty merci*

----------


## eng.samara

أواعي هاي ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## باريسيا

> أواعي هاي ؟؟؟؟؟


*



لعاد شو؟

مش حلو؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بروس يا بروس يسلم هالزوق ....

----------


## eng.samara

> *
> 
> 
> 
> لعاد شو؟
> 
> مش حلو؟؟؟؟؟؟*


لا بس انا

----------


## ابن الاردن

اشي بطير العقل الصبايا بجننوا

----------


## باريسيا

> بروس يا بروس يسلم هالزوق ....


*ياعيني انت 
شكراً اكتير الك 
الزوء زوائك*

----------


## باريسيا

> لا بس انا


*شو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## The Gentle Man

صور جميلة يسلموا

----------


## باريسيا

> اشي بطير العقل الصبايا بجننوا


*هههههههههههههههه لا عنجد ؟

يعني زوائي ماعجبك ؟

طيييييب!!

منور ابن الاردن*

----------


## keana

قرفتوني الا بعد 50 مشاركه والله قرفت

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_صور جميلة يسلموا_


 الله يسلم قلبو 
مرسي اكتير على هل الطله

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة keana  
_قرفتوني الا بعد 50 مشاركه والله قرفت_


  :SnipeR (30):  نعم ؟!!!!!

مافهمت انا !
اله صحيح خمسين مشاركه لشو؟

----------

